# Have you ever camo'ed your rifle?



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking to camo my rifle and I'm torn between two discussions. I thought about having the whole gun dipped but I'm really afraid it will affect the accuracy or free float of the barrel. Also it wouldn't camo the scope if I dipped. I then thought of Rattle can camo but just cringe when I think of spray painting my gun. I hunt a lot of close quarter tree stands and sometimes moving a black rifle and scope to your shoulder is not so easy without being busted. With that said, why should I care, I never intend to sell it anyway and I use the hell out of it. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Take it to Michael Cole and let him do his thing. I've had him dip a few guns and all have been top notch. It will effect the accuracy ZERO.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

+1 a dip coating is very thin and should not affect poi at all....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fair point is correct camo dip has very little to zero affect on the performance of a barrel. On the other hand I have every color of cerakote you can think of and several different camo patterns as well. BTW you can get a camo dip kit for $99 and Get a better job than most. Did two shotguns this year and you can't tell one from a new one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

An alternative would be to apply camo tape designed for the job. I have used it in the past with good results - actually left it on for several seasons, and when I removed it found no rust or any bad places on the rifle.

Back when I ran dogs for deer, I knew where the stand line was, because the first thing I saw was the shine from the standers' shotguns. I knew right then I had to cover my guns.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No dipping......cerakote Mike!


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuEOP76L484

Rubber-bands and spray cans


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Spray bombed mine, but it was a cheap plastic stock anyways.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I have never had mine dipped but I paint my rifles. AR was sponge painted and .270 I did a standard paint job. Accuracy hasn't been affected.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking at the same thing, I am wanting a military look on a home defense shotgun. Looking at vinyl wrap or painting it myself. I have seen many articles & youtubes on painting & if prepared correctly with a matte clear coat, it will last for several years. I worry about the vinyl of the gun rusting underneath or it peeling off from powder residue, cleaning. But, I like the clean look of vinyl but hard to get it to look good on the curves. Guys paint $1000+ guns all the time. Not sure how the dipping will hold up when scratched. Can't touch it up like if was painted.


----------



## Chasin gators (Apr 10, 2014)

+1 for Mike. Give Mike Cole a call and go see what he can do for you. He will have it looking like a new gun at a fraction of the price. 850-206-7328


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Another plug for Michael Cole. I let another guy dip my beneli SBE and it turned out absolutely terrible. Took it to Michael and he did a magnificent job. Lesson learned!


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Where can I find Michael Cole. Need some done.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

I helped my 12 yr old wrap his with a Mossy Oak wrap kit. Looks awesome!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

All my nice shiny stocked guns never kilt anything. It's like buying a nice painted lure!


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

When I was in the military survival equipment had some parachute repair material. It was actual parachute material with a real sticky backing. I did a shotgun with it. I painted the material first then applied it to the gun. It stayed on for many years and peeled right off when I decided to sell the gun.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm extremely ocd about my guns and they all look like the day I got them or better (for the used ones). I had the same problem with my shiny black muzzleloader. I debated it for a year and finally broke down and did it. I sprayed it in a green and tan tigerstripe with the black still showing. Turned out great. If you paint over plastic, b sure to use an adhesion promoter first.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna tiger stripe a shotgun I have, fairly soon. Just waiting on the move to be done. I like the Brownell stuff. Can't remember the name. I have a few cans in the garage. At some point, I want to try out cerakote.

AlumaHyde. Did this one a year or so ago.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

This rifle was brand spanking new, straight out of the box, when I sponge painted it.


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

Scott at Guardian will cerakote, hydrdip or do a combo and is open to new pattern suggestions. He is willing to try any design as long as you are willing to take that chance. He has my TC Venture right now CeraKoting all the metal pieces and hydro-dipping the black synthetic stock. Most places I talked to wanted nothing to do with a synthetic stock nor did they want to make sure the scope rings, bolt, trigger...etc matched once done.
Scott is a little OCD which is a good thing when it come to my guns because I am OCD about keeping weapons clean and functional. He even figured out a way to keep the dial numbers on the scope visible.
I'll post pics after I get it back in a week or two. His website is http://www.guardiancustomfirearmcoating.com/


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*CeraKote and Hydro Dip*

Cerakoted all the metal pieces then Hydro Dipped all of it


----------

